# [Q][Howto] How to make GAPPS



## Lanmonster (May 9, 2012)

I am currently using xoomdev's 7/23 GAPPS and when I boot up for the first time, all of the apps need to be updated in the play store. That is hella annoying so I want to learn to make my own package. Does anyone know how that would care to teach me? Can I do it from a mac?
Thanks everyone!


----------

